# The Vapor Flask V2 by Infinite - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

*VAPOR FLASK V2 CLONE BY INFINITE 


*





Pre-order yours here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/vapor-flask-v2-clone-by-infinite

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey

Sir Vape said:


> *VAPOR FLASK V2 CLONE BY INFINITE
> 
> View attachment 14623
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 14625
> 
> 
> Pre-order yours here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/vapor-flask-v2-clone-by-infinite


@Sir Vape ...Sir I must say that you are making my wife hate me  what a good looking mod . I definitely want 1 too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha

so badly want the original! thanks for bringing this in!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Only a pleasure Sir Botha. Looking forward to getting them in. Apparently Infinite are hounded with orders on the Flask and Zero so we were lucky to snatch a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Very practical informative video re; Basic Ni200 coil build and temperature control operation of DNA40 devices (Vapor Flask):

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape

They are in the air and will be here next week

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

They have arrived

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

They have officially arrived and they are just gorgeous nice ergonomical feel about them and it performs like a beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

BigGuy i dont see that it is available. Perhaps they got sold already?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just sorting out all pre-orders @GadgetFreak. Will be up a bit later

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

Want one so badly .... thinking of moerring my car into a wall to get the medical pay out to get a v.flask

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

HPBotha said:


> Want one so badly .... thinking of moerring my car into a wall to get the medical pay out to get a v.flask


Eish! That is going to be a painful vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

GadgetFreak said:


> Eish! That is going to be a painful vape!


well worth it mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Now I wish I had been more patient with my purchase lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BigGuy said:


> They have officially arrived and they are just gorgeous nice *economical *feel about them and it performs like a beast.


Surely you mean "Ergonomic"?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Such a way with words that guy. Jeeeeezzz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee ha ha ha funny one thanks for picking up my mistake.


----------



## VandaL

BumbleBee said:


> Surely you mean "Ergonomic"?


Maybe the blood was rushing elsewhere  , while taking that pic


----------

